# Help me decide if I should get Matilda's hair cut



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I need you to help me decide about getting Matilda's hair cut. I have appointment tomorrow but just don't know if I should get her hair cut. I'll make up my mind tonight

1.she is finally getting her first part in her hair
2.she looks like a maltese
3.mommy loves putting her fingers through her hair


4.she mats very easy
5.it's really hot here
6.she could wear more clothes (no mats)

Here's how I would get her hair cut, do you think she would look cute in that style?
[attachment=13762:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

For all the reasons you gave for cutting it... I say go for it. That is a darling hair cut!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

is that picture of "Mimi"? I love her haircut, if that's any help at all!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ya that's MiMi Do you think Matilda would look cute in that haircut?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> For all the reasons you gave for cutting it... I say go for it. That is a darling hair cut![/B]


i agree with sher. those reasons are reason enough.







it's a great cut. i tried to cut massimo something like that... i wanted it a bit more masculine, so i kinda modified it... this is what i came up with. keep in mind that this was the first time i tried the "mimi & coco cut", so he's choppy... lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=265300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's so cute. I have never cut her topknot but will do it if you all think it would look cute


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I love that cut, I call it the Massimo look. But I love Matildas long hair too. Sure glad I don't have to make the decision. She'll be adorable either way. Hope you have a good groomer.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Paula--
Hmm that's cute, but I don't think you should go that short-her body looks practically shaved. I also think Matilda looks so cute in her topknot, and would keep it. Perhaps you could try a 2 inch puppy cut first and see how you like it. JMO. Good luck with whatever you decide tomorrow!


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Whatever you decide, please post pics!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I love Mimi's cut. It's gorgeous. I've considered having Shotzi's hair cut just like that. Matilda would look beautiful in it. Please post pics of her if you do decide to go with the cut. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love Mimi's cut too, but I do love a topknot in a maltese as it sets them
apart from poodles, bichons, etc. Why not do that cut and leave the topknot
for now? She'll be cute no matter what.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I agree with Brit, i think you may regret cutting off the top knot


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

one of the main reasons i liked mimi's cut was because masismo absolutely hated his topknot done. when i saw that cut, i realized how gorgeous they actually could be with out one. ...so i went for it... and i never turned back. i love the cut, but i'm a big fan of both the convenience of the puppy cut and beauty of the full coat.. so... either way, what ever you decide, i'm SURE matilda will be beautiful....just be sure to post pics. ASAP








and just remember....it's only hair after all....it will eventually grow back.


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

Well personally when i seen Massimo i fell in love w/ the cut and wonderd if i should give Divo that look.. Still im not sure still loving his long hair and not sure if i want to do that and regret it later for the beuty of his maltese look.. His hair has seemed to come to a stop so im trimming now n then hoping it will grow to the ground.. The hind end i thought had stoped but i realized other nights that alot of his new adult hair is coming in real well.. Still im not sure and will take a long thought befor i figure what to do.. 
As far as your little cutie i think eather way would be cute but go back and look at Brit's photo post of Toy.
It looks like a puppy cut and still has the cute little bow.. for poney and piggy tails.. 
Even sounds crazy but i cant wait till Courtney's top not gets longer so i can put that in 1 spirel curl.... 
Show us what ever you do.. No matter how she's still heart stopping and hope you like..


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Well Paula, just wondering what you decided on


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I tried ZsaZsa in that cut, it was cute at first with the little ear bows, but I think the topknot really adds to the look, so get the cut and keep the topknot
















See the Happytails add on the top of the page, how she has her hair cut short and has the topknot? Thats what I like, and its true, she can where more clothes and a cute bow still!!!



[attachment=13779:attachment]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's been hard to decide, but I have decided to go with most of you and get her hair cut and I am going to leave the topknot. This morning when I was combing her she looked so unhappy and every morning we have a few mats so here goes. I have the picture, I hope they LISTEN to what I am saying. Pictures later today

[attachment=13780:attachment]


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

cant wait to see the pics


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

You will be shocked when you first see her cut, I was







, but then I thought about all the mats and the poor lil thing dreading to be brushed. Cant wait to see the pics!! Remember to tell them not to shave the nose!!!








DONT SHAVE THE NOSE







lol


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

She'll be sooooooo cute. but I can't help it. I'm nervous







can't wait to see the after pictures


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's the naked baby, she coped a attitude so the pictures are so so. I like the hair cut, but gotta do something with the bangs







she was all fixed up for Halloween.







What do you think?
[attachment=13793:attachment]

[attachment=13794:attachment]

[attachment=13795:attachment]

[attachment=13797:attachment]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I love it. She looks better than I thought she would. now it's so easy to brush her


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

she's gorgeous!!







i love the cut!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I love, love, love it!! What a doll she is... WOW!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Here's the naked baby, she coped a attitude so the pictures are so so. I like the hair cut, but gotta do something with the bangs
> 
> 
> 
> ...










WOW BABY







She looks soooooooooo CUTE with that cut


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, Paula! I love how she looks! Seriously -- she's adorable. 

Good luck with those 'bangs' - or the Eyebrows of Evil© as Stacy calls them. And - good luck on getting TWO bows in her ears. I tried it ONE time, exactly, with Noelle.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW she really suits it Paula














she is gorgeous


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think this cut suits her to a T. She is beautiful. Sure gonna be easy to care for, and she can wear lots of clothes.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

You're groomer did a great job. She is adorable!


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

It came out soooo cute. I hope you're happy with it. She really looks great.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Very Nice!!! Were you shocked when you seen her??? Wow she looks so cute, you will love how she fits in her little clothes! More pictures please!!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I just saw this thread, and my vote was going to be NO!!! But I saw the after pics and I love it. Matilda looks absolutely adorable.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

WOW, she looks so beautiful, I LOVE the cut, WOW how great she looks














, You made the right decission.

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh Paula, I love that cut on Maltida. She looks adorable. I really like how her ears look bobbed off and the two bows definitely suit her. She will be the perfect little model for all your creations. After I cut Sassy cut, I couldn't believe how much easier it was to brush her. Enjoy!!
[attachment=13816:attachment]
Pam and Sassy


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww she looks so cute!


----------

